# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Alcantarillado >  Museo del Alcantarillado de París

## Jonasino

> El Museo del Alcantarillado de París (Musée des Égouts) está ubicado en un lugar muy especial, dentro de los túneles del alcantarillado parisino. Descendiendo hasta el interior de los oscuros pasadizos es posible conocer desde la evolución del sistema de alcantarillado hasta los sistemas que se utilizan actualmente.
> Un poco de historia
> 
> Durante el periodo anterior a la Edad Media la ciudad de París utilizaba el agua que tomaba directamente del río Sena. Una vez utilizada, el agua se arrojaba por las calles o en los campos, de forma que volvía al río para ser utilizada de nuevo.
> 
> Hacia el año 1200 comienzan los primeros planes de pavimentación y construcción de desagües en la ciudad, y en 1370 se construye la primera alcantarilla cubierta, que desembocaba en un riachuelo.
> 
> Recorriendo el subsuelo de París
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.paris.es/museo-alcantarillado

----------

F. Lázaro (17-jun-2015)

----------

